# Persian cattery Monarcha



## monarcha (Nov 5, 2007)

This is some one of my cats. I love them.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

They are adorable, how many have you got? sounds like loads


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Lovely balls of fluff


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

so fluffy and cute!!


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they just so lovely bless them all what lovely colours as well


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

they remind me of a bulldog but in cat form.

lovely cats x


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

They are all lovely but I like the first one the best.....lovely markings.


----------

